# Stopper FB erstellen



## Holle6 (30 August 2007)

Hallo Leute ich versuche gerade einen FB zu erstellen.
Ich möchte den FB mehrmals aufrufen.
Aber ihrgendwie funktioniert es nicht richtig.

 
NW 1
U     #Sta_frei
U     #WT_vorhanden
UN    #laeuft
S     #sr1
U(
O     #sr2
O     #reset
)
R     #sr1
NOP   0

NW 2
U     #sr1
U     #start
S     #sr2
U(
O     #sr3
O     #reset
)
R     #sr2
U     #sr2
=     #Stopper_auf

NW 3
U(
U     #sr2
L     #S5timer
SE    #zeit
NOP   0
NOP   0
NOP   0
U     #zeit
)
S     #sr3
U(
O     #sr4
O     #reset
)
R     #sr3
U     #sr3
=     #Stopper_zu

NW 4
U     #sr3
UN    #WT_vorhanden
S     #sr4
U(
O     #sr1
O     #reset
)
R     #sr4
U     #sr4
=     #WTverlassen

NW 5
O     #sr1
O     #sr2
O     #sr3
=     #laeuft


Beschreibung :
Ein WT kommt am Stopper an.Wenn die nächste Station frei ist dann soll der Stopper für eine Zeit öffnen und wieder schliesen .Danach wenn der WT die Station verlassen hat dann soll WT hat Station verlassen kommen .

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen


----------



## zotos (30 August 2007)

Was geht denn nicht?

Und ist das ein Bosch WT System? Wenn ja ist das mit der Zeit übel.


----------



## Kai (30 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Und ist das ein Bosch WT System? Wenn ja ist das mit der Zeit übel.


 
Wieso meinst Du, dass das ein Bosch WT System ist? 

Für mich sieht das nach einem normalen FB in STEP 7 aus.

Gruß Kai


----------



## zotos (30 August 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Wieso meinst Du, dass das ein Bosch WT System ist?
> 
> Für mich sieht das nach einem normalen FB in STEP 7 aus.
> 
> Gruß Kai



*gröl* Der war gut!

Ich wollte wissen welches Mechanik Konzept hinter dem WT und dem Stopper steckt. Bei den Bosch-Systemen die ich kenne bräuchte er kein Zeitglied rein zu bauen.


----------



## Kai (30 August 2007)

Holle6 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich versuche gerade einen FB zu erstellen.
> Ich möchte den FB mehrmals aufrufen.
> Aber ihrgendwie funktioniert es nicht richtig.


 
Kannst Du den FB als AWL-Quelle hier ins Forum stellen, damit man sich mal die Variablendeklaration (IN, OUT, STAT und TEMP) des FB ansehen kann?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Jordy (30 August 2007)

Holle6 schrieb:


> Beschreibung :
> Ein WT kommt am Stopper an.Wenn die nächste Station frei ist dann soll der Stopper für eine Zeit öffnen und wieder schliesen .Danach wenn der WT die Station verlassen hat dann soll WT hat Station verlassen kommen .
> 
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen


 

Also, wenn ich mir deine Beschreibung ansehe... würde ich eine Schrittkette in einem FC programmieren. Wofür FB... brauchste nicht. Paar in_Out Variablen,  Velle feddich is!


----------



## Holle6 (30 August 2007)

Ja es ist ein Siemens FB.
Manachmal wenn kein WT in der Station ist macht der Stopper nicht auf .
Ich vermute es hat was mit der Zeit zu tun.
Oder habt ihr vielleicht bessere Vorschläge


----------



## zotos (30 August 2007)

wenn Du schon für einen Stopper einen FB nimmst kannst Du auch gleich eine TOF Instanz deklarieren. Dann kannst Du dir das externe Zeitglied sparen.


----------



## Jordy (30 August 2007)

Also weiß nich genau wann du die Station da verlassen willst, aber denke mal das einzufügen dürfte jetz en Kinderspiel sein.

So würd ichs auf jeden Fall lösen... siehe Anhang


----------



## ybbs (30 August 2007)

Holle6 schrieb:


> ```
> ...
> [FONT=Arial]NW 4[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial]U     #sr3[/FONT]
> ...


Kann es sein, dass die Kette hier hängen bleibt weil deine Zeit zu lang ist wenn der nächste WT ohne Lücke ansteht?

Gut, ich kenne Deine Mechanik nicht. Aber brauchst Du die Zeit wirklich? Kannst Du nicht einfach programmieren


```
U  WT_am_Stopper
U  Startbedingung
=> Stopper_Oeffnen

UN WT_am_Stopper
O  Timeout
=> Stopper_Schließen
```

Das ganze natürlich in einen Ablauf verpackt


----------



## Jordy (30 August 2007)

Bei mienem FC im Netzwerk 5 bitte die beiden Rücksetzbefehle löschen... kopierfehler.


----------



## Holle6 (31 August 2007)

*Hi Jordy*

Danke Jordy jetzt funktioniert es.


----------



## repök (31 August 2007)

Da es sich hier um eine sehr komplexe und etwas irreführende Aufgabe handelt, muss ich gestehen, ich weiss auch nicht wo Dein Bit gesetzt wird.

Es muss ein ganz schwierieges Problem sein, zwei Ini's auszuwerten und dementsprechend eine Aktion auszuführen. 
Ich hoffe, das du hauptberuflich nicht programmierst, anderenfalls müsste ich mir sorgen um dich machen, bzw. die Heilsarmee anrufen, damit du nicht verhungerst.

MFG


----------



## Holle6 (31 August 2007)

Es gibt immer Situationen wo man auf dem Schlauch steht.
Oder meinst du nicht ?????


----------



## Jordy (31 August 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Da es sich hier um eine sehr komplexe und etwas irreführende Aufgabe handelt, muss ich gestehen, ich weiss auch nicht wo Dein Bit gesetzt wird.
> 
> Es muss ein ganz schwierieges Problem sein, zwei Ini's auszuwerten und dementsprechend eine Aktion auszuführen.
> Ich hoffe, das du hauptberuflich nicht programmierst, anderenfalls müsste ich mir sorgen um dich machen, bzw. die Heilsarmee anrufen, damit du nicht verhungerst.
> ...


 

Vielleicht schaltest du mal en Gang runter!! Ich habe nicht gesagt das das Programm  so fertig ist wie ich es eingestellt habe, da ich aus der Aufgabenstellung nciht ganz schlüssig geworden bin und über die Anlage als solches nichts bekannt ist!!

Aber wenn es für dich zu viel ist bei der Schrittkette einen weiteren schritt einzufügen, dann lass doch besser ganz die Finger vom Programmieren.
Das ganze sollte nur als Beispiel gelten wie man es einfach, übersichtlich und strukturiert angehen kann, wo auch Änderungen eine kleinigkeit sind.

Das das so nicht funktioniert ist mir auch klar... Also... nächstes mal Gehirn einschalten!!!


----------



## Jordy (31 August 2007)

Holle6 schrieb:


> Danke Jordy jetzt funktioniert es.


 
Das klingt doch gut... 

Denke mal jetzt kannst du auch schnell Änderungen machen, da so schrittketten eigentlich simpel sind!! Dann noch viel Erfolg!


----------



## repök (31 August 2007)

repök schrieb:


> [IRONIE]
> Da es sich hier um eine sehr komplexe und etwas irreführende Aufgabe handelt, muss ich gestehen, ich weiss auch nicht wo Dein Bit gesetzt wird.
> [/IRONIE]
> 
> ...


Für die Nullraffs


----------

